# Are organizations and countries members of Freemasonry?



## ali kiani (Aug 6, 2018)

Are organizations and countries members of Freemasonry?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 7, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## darsehole (Aug 7, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Huh?



I’m guessing he’s received a bunch of misinformation on the craft. 

We don’t worship Satan, we don’t want to build the third temple, Israel (the nation) is not a member of Freemasonry, we are not planning world conquest, we as a organization hold no views on Zionism. 

Whatever your native tongue is, one of the best resource books we can recommend is “Freemasonry for Dummies” by Christopher Hodapp. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 8, 2018)

darsehole said:


> Whatever your native tongue is, one of the best resource books we can recommend is “Freemasonry for Dummies” by Christopher Hodapp.


Have read this through twice myself and I agree.


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 10, 2018)

ali kiani said:


> Are organizations and countries members of Freemasonry?


No obviously not.


----------



## jermy Bell (Aug 13, 2018)

darsehole said:


> I’m guessing he’s received a bunch of misinformation on the craft.
> 
> We don’t worship Satan, we don’t want to build the third temple, Israel (the nation) is not a member of Freemasonry, we are not planning world conquest, we as a organization hold no views on Zionism.
> 
> ...


Awh, shucks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> Awh, shucks!


***snicker snicker***


----------

